# NGD: Custom Shop 7-String Dean RC7 Sky Blue Quilt



## zimbloth (Sep 3, 2013)

I havent posted a NGD day in a while as I usually like to keep my personal collection fairly private, but this one was just too awesome not to share with y'all. This guitar came about because I've always loved the neck profiles on the USA RC7s, which are Ibanez style but flattens up even more as you go up the neck, but I wanted to customize things things a bit. First they built me a baritone "Green Xenocide" one with direct mount BKPs and glow-in-the-dark side-dots and now this fella: a mahogany body, AAAAA quilt top, ebony board 7-string with white EMG 81-7/60-7 pickups (soon to be replaced by Burnt Chrome covered BKPs).

I am psyched! It came out beautiful, sounds great even with the EMGs (I 18V modded it the moment it came in, which helped), and just plays like absolute butter. I also have a couple Ibanez J-Customs/LACS/Prestige stuff which I still adore, but these are quickly becoming my favorite 7-strings on the planet. I'm going to probably be using this at a show on Sunday so I'll see how it holds up then. So far so good, though!


----------



## Curt (Sep 3, 2013)

That is quite possibly the best looking Dean ever built. I have heard their CS prices aren't half bad, either. 

HNGD!


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 3, 2013)

That's the best Cooley I've ever seen! HNGD!


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome top!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, I love it to death. Supremely punchy and resonate.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 3, 2013)

Best Cooley yet! I love it.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Sep 3, 2013)

oh .... thats nice


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 3, 2013)

that top is amazing... pics of the back?
HNGD


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah those pickups have to go lol. Will be very sharp with the new mags.


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2013)

zimbloth said:


> First they built me a baritone "Green Xenocide" one with direct mount BKPs and glow-in-the-dark side-dots



Pics, you tease!


----------



## Carnage (Sep 3, 2013)

That quilt is amazing


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 3, 2013)

I hate RC guitars but yours looks so awesome


----------



## 5150time (Sep 3, 2013)

Wowee...that's really impressive. And I dig the white EMGs.

Cool stuff, man. Enjoy it!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 3, 2013)

BusinessMan said:


> that top is amazing... pics of the back?
> HNGD



The back and the sides are natural mahogany, you can kind of see in the first pic. I can take more pics soon though, sure


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 3, 2013)

Randy said:


> Pics, you tease!



That ones at home but I'll grab pics of that next  



dirgesong said:


> I hate RC guitars but yours looks so awesome



Thanks man. What do you hate about them, just the shape or flat neck? I cant say enough good things about how they play and the quality. I just dont really dig the EMGs but otherwise Im content with it


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 3, 2013)

That's awesome! I can't really get into super flat necks, but I'd try my best for that one haha


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 3, 2013)

That's a beautiful top. Congrats!


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice! The chrome hardware really sets off the blue, excellent specs.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Sep 3, 2013)

Win!


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Sep 3, 2013)

I want to have this axes babies


----------



## Jlang (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh my flying ..... You win, I don't know what we are playing , but you won.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Sep 3, 2013)

Wait that's a DEAN?! Holy cow people weren't kidding when they said the high end ones are infinitely better. HNGD!


----------



## Overtone (Sep 3, 2013)

HNGD! It's gorgeous and looks really comfy to play!


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks delicious Nick - congrats bro!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats and hngd! Thats a keeper man


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 3, 2013)

That is delicious..... that could be the best Dean i've ever seen.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 3, 2013)

zimbloth said:


> That ones at home but I'll grab pics of that next
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. What do you hate about them, just the shape or flat neck? I cant say enough good things about how they play and the quality. I just dont really dig the EMGs but otherwise Im content with it



just the neck i know it's not for everybody


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 4, 2013)

Yum  

That is really really nice. The neck sounds sweet and it is all about the neck after all is said and done eh?

You forgot to tell them "reverse headstock" in the excitement of ordering right?  

The new pickups should look awesome, wouldn't mind updated pic when you get them changed. That will make a great wall paper on my computer and keep me thinking of guitars I have no business buying ha.

HNGD 

* not to get off track however since you have access to more nice guitars any day of the week than most people do in a lifetime... I'm wondering what scale did you have your baritone made to?


----------



## jfrey (Sep 4, 2013)

wow a quilt top dean!


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 4, 2013)

A Dean with class?! This is preposterous.








Just kidding....hngd for sure.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 4, 2013)

Holy crap, that's awesome! You just know that someone at Dean is hitting themselves in the forehead, saying, "Man, sales would have taken off it we would have done a blue quilt like this." That thing is easily the best looking RC I've seen.


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 4, 2013)

So if any of you guys know me, you know how much I hate and trash on Dean guitar. I straight up don't like them. However this time I must say that your Dean is by far the nicest guitar I have ever seen them make before. I bet it plays amazingly also. I played Michael Angelo Batio's guitar and it was pretty good. I am sure that one is equal if not better in quality.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2013)

poopyalligator said:


> So if any of you guys know me, you know how much I hate and trash on Dean guitar. I straight up don't like them. However this time I must say that your Dean is by far the nicest guitar I have ever seen them make before. I bet it plays amazingly also. I played Michael Angelo Batio's guitar and it was pretty good. I am sure that one is equal if not better in quality.



Honestly it seems like everyone, including myself, has hated on Dean in the past. I was guilty of it because when I thought of them, like many of you I thought of corny budget import Dime models and other shapes that didn't appeal to me. However as soon as I played a USA RC7 and some of their other good USA/Custom guitars, my perception completely changed. They make amazing stuff if you let them. They're up there with anybody in my opinion.



HaloHat said:


> * not to get off track however since you have access to more nice guitars any day of the week than most people do in a lifetime... I'm wondering what scale did you have your baritone made to?



My baritone Green Xenocide has a 26.5" scale, which is more than enough to intonate the standard G tuning I use on that one with good tension. I use 11-49+65 on that one. This Aqua Quilt one is a 25.5" and is tuned ADGCFAD with 10-46+60. Feels amazing.


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 4, 2013)

Hands down the most beautiful Dean I've ever seen!

HNGD and enjoy!


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 4, 2013)

That's beautiful!! Love that top and the white pups are slick!! Congrats!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 4, 2013)

It is gorgeous, so does the CS not allow you to go passive pups though? (since I saw you aren't really an emg fan)


----------



## infreaks (Sep 4, 2013)

that top and color is a killer, congrats


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 4, 2013)

This is superb. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## rahahoo (Sep 4, 2013)

Mindeblowing! HNGD,mate!
Video should give us a truth for it


----------



## mcd (Sep 4, 2013)

Good GOD Damn! That is shock and awe in a guitar!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats bro, and you;re quickly converting me... Birdseye.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 4, 2013)

That is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## chasingtheclown (Sep 4, 2013)

congrats, great color selection


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 4, 2013)

Best RC i ve seen so far! That top is just fabulous congrats!!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 4, 2013)

Like everyone else said: Best RC Ever. Wow! Please share a pic when you swap out the EMGs with BKPs. Which set/combo are you going for?


----------



## Imbrium998 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hella classy Nick. That is certainly beautiful looking indeed!


----------



## Underworld (Sep 4, 2013)

That quilt... I could drown in it!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 4, 2013)

Insanely looking guitar!! HNGD!!!


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 4, 2013)

Definitely one of the nicest Deans out there


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> It is gorgeous, so does the CS not allow you to go passive pups though? (since I saw you aren't really an emg fan)



My other one I have has direct mounted passive pickups in it, they have no problem doing passives. On this one I just ordered it with EMGs to simplify things since I knew I was going to put the BKP EMG-sized covered pickups in here. If I was going open coil I would have had them put DiMarzios or something in this.



Cowboyfromhell said:


> Best RC i ve seen so far! That top is just fabulous congrats!!



Thanks guys 



MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Like everyone else said: Best RC Ever. Wow! Please share a pic when you swap out the EMGs with BKPs. Which set/combo are you going for?



I'm going with Painkillers in this one, my other one has the Abraxas set. I dont have any guitars with Painkillers at the moment, as I mostly run with the Black Dogs, Abraxas, ceramic Nailbombs, Aftermaths, etc in my others. This guitar is really thick sounding so I figured the Painkillers will be a good match with its tight bottom end and vicious mid-range snarl.



rahahoo said:


> Mindeblowing! HNGD,mate!
> Video should give us a truth for it



Thanks, I'll try to do up a video sometime!


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 4, 2013)

damn thats purty


----------



## j0eyaces (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks bad ass man. Can't wait to see a video!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 4, 2013)

That is simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 4, 2013)

That is awesome.  Congrats!


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2013)

Shawn said:


> That is awesome.  Congrats!





Rick said:


> Wow.



Thanks Shawn, Rick. Havent seen you guys in a while, hope all is well (then again I havent been as active on here lately).


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 6, 2013)

I love this guitar, I freakin love it. I also really love the green one you had on your site Nick.

I want to order a Dean with a reverse headstock.....shit.


----------



## LORD S810 (Sep 6, 2013)

Damn, that guitars beautifull! HNGD!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 6, 2013)

DiezelMonster said:


> I love this guitar, I freakin love it. I also really love the green one you had on your site Nick.
> 
> I want to order a Dean with a reverse headstock.....shit.



Thanks man. Yeah they can do reverse headstocks. I almost got one on this but decided to go with what I'm used to.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 6, 2013)

This looks sick  Best dean in the history of deans. 

It is like a Chris Letchford RC model


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 21, 2013)

*UPDATE*: As I mentioned originally I was intending to put Bare Knuckle Painkillers with Burnt Chrome covers in this guitar. Today that happened, and MAN does it sound incredible. Mops the floor with the EMGs. The Painkillers in mahogany just rip. Here are some pics...


----------



## dreamermind (Sep 21, 2013)

just wow! congrats Nick! I feel sorry for Rusty , your guitar is better then his signature model


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 21, 2013)

dreamermind said:


> just wow! congrats Nick! I feel sorry for Rusty , your guitar is better then his signature model



Haha, thanks. Yeah his model is cool but thank goodness for the custom shop is all I can say


----------



## Mklane (Sep 21, 2013)

Whoa! I missed this somehow, that axe is a beauty. Love the way it looks with those Bkp's too.


----------



## vishallica (Sep 22, 2013)

Thats one of the most beautiful guitars i have ever seen.
Sick as hell!!!
PS: it appeals to me more with the white EMGs though.


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 22, 2013)

HNGD!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 22, 2013)

The pick up and cover choice are excelent!! Looks awesome congrats !!


----------



## MWC262 (Sep 23, 2013)

Honestly looked sick with those white EMGs, but that quilt looks too good. I was surprised it was a Dean. Their CS has definitely hit it out of the park! Congrats!


----------



## Qweklain (Sep 23, 2013)

Damn that looks great! Can't say I like the burnt chrome pickup color choice personally. Doesn't mix very well with that gorgeous blue.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2013)

MWC262 said:


> Honestly looked sick with those white EMGs, but that quilt looks too good. I was surprised it was a Dean. Their CS has definitely hit it out of the park! Congrats!



I liked how it looked with the white EMGs also, thats why I had them make it that way. Unfortunately I just wasnt completely satisfied with the tone of the EMGs. The Burnt chromes look a lot better in person, its hard to photograph. Most importantly though it sounds exponentially better now


----------



## lobotom (Sep 23, 2013)

zimbloth said:


> *UPDATE*: As I mentioned originally I was intending to put Bare Knuckle Painkillers with Burnt Chrome covers in this guitar. Today that happened, and MAN does it sound incredible. Mops the floor with the EMGs. The Painkillers in mahogany just rip. Here are some pics...


 
I'm late to the party but DAMN! That ain't right. This is gorgeous. Definitely the best looking Dean ever!

Alex


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 23, 2013)

With my increasing OCD about guitars... WHY DOES IT NOT HAVE A KNOB ON THE VOLUME POT?!

Seriously though, you getting a nicer knob on there?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> With my increasing OCD about guitars... WHY DOES IT NOT HAVE A KNOB ON THE VOLUME POT?!
> 
> Seriously though, you getting a nicer knob on there?



It does have a knob on the volume pot, relax  Just not in this picture. EMGs use 25K pots which are smaller, whereas the 500K passive pots are a slightly larger size, meaning it needed a new knob. I took this picture immediately after the pickup was installed.


----------



## JP7 (Sep 23, 2013)

EPIC COOLEY HNGD must shred like a demon!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2013)

JP7 said:


> EPIC COOLEY HNGD must shred like a demon!



Yeah man, it sure does. Plays like a dream. Love my RC7s


----------



## themalicenote (Sep 25, 2013)

This looks absolutely sick! 

Btw, what is up with the upper horn, I've noticed some of the custom shop rc7s have a slightly thinner upper horn than the USA models do...am I crazy or does anyone else notice this?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 25, 2013)

themalicenote said:


> This looks absolutely sick!
> 
> Btw, what is up with the upper horn, I've noticed some of the custom shop rc7s have a slightly thinner upper horn than the USA models do...am I crazy or does anyone else notice this?



Probably an optical illusion, they've all looked the same to me.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Sep 25, 2013)

Fvvvvck... meeeee... 

That's real clean dude, definitely HNGD!! As white as those EMG's are, they give a whole new meaning to "soap" bar pickups  otherwise absolutely stunning. Hope it plays as good as it looks.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 25, 2013)

This has to be the first Cooley I've really liked. Happy NGD, sucker!


----------



## Andrew11 (Sep 25, 2013)

Very cool guitar Nick!!! Congrats!!

Those BKP look just awesome, even though I'm a EMG guy.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 25, 2013)

I definitely prefer the visuals of the burnt chrome over the white EMG's. The EMG's didn't seem to fit visually in my opinion. Really nice looking Dean, right alongside the Black/Green one. Being a member of this forum is always a little painful to me. Everyone's got such nice looking instruments while I'm stuck on the low/low-mid price range.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 25, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3741107 said:


> I definitely prefer the visuals of the burnt chrome over the white EMG's. The EMG's didn't seem to fit visually in my opinion. Really nice looking Dean, right alongside the Black/Green one. Being a member of this forum is always a little painful to me. Everyone's got such nice looking instruments while I'm stuck on the low/low-mid price range.



Hey man we've all been there. I played on low-end/mid-level stuff for years, it makes you appreciate the better stuff later on. I never take any of my gear for granted because of that. Besides even low end guitars can be made to play and sound nice with a proper setup/upgraded electronics/hardware.


----------



## Danukenator (Sep 25, 2013)

I can't get over how nice this guitar is!


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 25, 2013)

Ugh the specs are amazing, on just normal rc models, but i just cant get over the headstock or id probably have a few myself! but id definitely make the exception for this one, its just gorgeous.


----------



## chris9 (Sep 26, 2013)

one word stunning!!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 26, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> Ugh the specs are amazing, on just normal rc models, but i just cant get over the headstock or id probably have a few myself! but id definitely make the exception for this one, its just gorgeous.



Just not into Ibanez/ESP style in-line headstocks? Since Dean is a custom shop, they could always make a different headstock shape if thats your major hangup.



chris9 said:


> one word stunning!!!!



Thanks man


----------



## darren (Sep 26, 2013)

Have they recently slimmed down the upper horn on the Rusty Cooley models? It looks way more balanced than it used to.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 26, 2013)

This thread NEEDS pics of the back and sides. Drown us in that beautiful guitar my friend.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 26, 2013)

I've noticed the thinner upper horn as well, it seems to be on all the ones Nick has on his website that he's sold, but on other websites they are still thicker on one side. I like the new ones better, as stated above, far more balanced. I have to order one of these now, damn you!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 26, 2013)

An yes please can we have some side and back shots of the Blue and Green RC7's! 

I really want to see, not that I need any help deciding anymore hahaha

C


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 26, 2013)

DiezelMonster said:


> I've noticed the thinner upper horn as well, it seems to be on all the ones Nick has on his website that he's sold, but on other websites they are still thicker on one side. I like the new ones better, as stated above, far more balanced. I have to order one of these now, damn you!





darren said:


> Have they recently slimmed down the upper horn on the Rusty Cooley models? It looks way more balanced than it used to.





GuitaristOfHell said:


> This thread NEEDS pics of the back and sides. Drown us in that beautiful guitar my friend.



They have changed a few things on them from the original models back in 2007-2009, but so far all the newer ones I've personally seen have looked to the same to me. Perhaps I'm not as perceptive as some of you guys, or perhaps the pics are just slightly misleading. I dont know 

The guitar is definitely very balanced and comfortable. I'll try to take more pics soon but the guitars are at home not at my shop at the moment.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautiful! The whole thing reminds me of Ecco the Dolphin (anyone else remember that game?).


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 29, 2013)

Preciousyetvicious said:


> Beautiful! The whole thing reminds me of Ecco the Dolphin (anyone else remember that game?).



Haha. I more than remember it, actually still have that game for my Sega CD


----------



## ridner (Oct 16, 2013)

holy balls!


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 30, 2013)

Recorded some clips with this guitar today. Will hopefully post tomorrow. Sounds too ....ing sick.


----------



## Workhorse (Oct 30, 2013)

These guitars are shred machines, looks beautiful.


----------



## J7string (Oct 30, 2013)

Damn, I'm pretty jealous lol. Those woods look killer, and I bet it sings like a beauty. Happy NGD! Thing looks like a cross between PRS' wood collection and Dean's mean aesthetic.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 30, 2013)

J7string said:


> Damn, I'm pretty jealous lol. Those woods look killer, and I bet it sings like a beauty. Happy NGD! Thing looks like a cross between PRS' wood collection and Dean's mean aesthetic.



Yeah it honestly sounds more like a PRS, with with more of a tight snappy sound due to the ebony board and maple neck, but it sounds thick and huge with the mahogany body + BKPs.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Oct 30, 2013)

I had a dream about this guitar last night, the upper horn broke! 

I really need to try one of these RC7's, fan of Rusty Cooley or just the guitar? Looks awfully comfortable.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 31, 2013)

ceiling_fan said:


> I had a dream about this guitar last night, the upper horn broke!
> 
> I really need to try one of these RC7's, fan of Rusty Cooley or just the guitar? Looks awfully comfortable.



Haha. I'm all about the guitar. Simply put these play like an old Ibanez but better, sound amazing, and custom built for me in 3 months. Couldn't ask for anything more. I'm not into Rusty Cooleys music, just like the design.


----------



## Nikea Tiber (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh. Hell. Yes. By far the best Dean I've Ever Seen&#8482;


----------

